# 28rss Dented On Dealer's Lot?



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I went to "inspect" my trailer today at the dealer's storage lot. I only looked around inside at what I could (the slides were in and it was raining, so I didn't look around outside too much) and found a few things:

1. Linoleum peeling up around the floor vent by the kitcken sink.
2. The drawer under the dinette wouldn't close.
3. The bunkhouse pleated door was missing the latch to keep it open.

BUT when we got there, it was immediately noticeable that someone backed into the trailer.







My PDI is coming soon, and I'm scheduled to pick the trailer up on May 20th (can't wait....). Anyways, it looks like someone backed up into with another trailer and dinged the front lower corner (causing the front to buckle and dent the corner rubber/plastic edge) and then scraped down the side taking out the amber running light and then banging the top of the outside storage area.... The outside storage door wasn't closed and it rained alot this weekend so I'm not impressed







.

What do you all think - should the dealer be compensating me for this? It's a brand new trailer and it's already been in an accident!! The salesman promised that it would be fixed, but still....

If this happened to you, what would you demand?


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Have you signed all the paperwork for it? If not I wouldn't take it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Did you already pay for the trailer and have it titled in your name? If not - walk away from it until they give you a complete new trailer.

if so, I would be very nice and understanding to the dealer and try to get him to do everything out of the kindness of his heart --

Iif you were in Texas -- and the trailer is TITLED in your name -- you may sort of already be out of luck since its YOUR trailer now and the dealer could actually can say he was basically being a nice guy and allowing you to park it on his premise with no guarantee in place for its safety... and the dealer, to protect himself, probably has something hanging somewhere that says he is not responsible for thefts, damage or accidents on his site...

But I would make sure that I went over the trailer with a fine tooth comb before driving off with it -- I especially would would make sure that all the doors and windows sealed correctly (first sign of a bent or damaged frame) becuase, and I admit that I am very shallow -- but no matter what small thing happened to the trailer in the next five years I would always wonder if "somehow" this wasn't done at the time of the accident...

And I would certainly get the Keystone RV rep involved at National HQ... You certainly want an unbaised thrid party to look at the trailer to look for internal damage, etc..

*BUT IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY TITLED IT -- WALK AWAY -- NOW!!!*

----

But to answer your question -- if you cant walk away -- then

I would want everything fixed and then inspected by a third party.
I would want an extended on an extended on an extended warranty !!!








I would want 10% taken off the price of the trailer becuase lets face it -- no matter what the dealership says -- your buying a trailer that has already been in a wreck


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, as hard as it would be to do more waiting, I would want another trailer or this one fixed up REALLY WELL. I mean really well. That sucks...sorry man.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tell the dealer you want this fixed (insist on a replacement) and if they push back...walk from the deal.

Hard to do, but you need a dealer you can trust in the furture. Having this happen now might have been a blessing, as you get to see the dealers true service attitude.

Good Luck...


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Woah, that sucks. I would definately insist on a replacement rig, not just a repair. If they can't/won't-then walk.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I see its an 04, is it used? If not

I would not take it.

Call Keystone and maybe they can steer a 28 RSDS to the dealer faster to replace.

See if you can get the serial no. so no one else here buys it, at least without knowing the history

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, it's an 04 but it's brand new. I don't know if we can just walk away from it since we bought it back in January and have already paid the dealer in full for it (better interest rate through the bank). Really, they were storing it for us free of charge. Still, it's pretty poor to just leave it damaged like that







.

The thing is... I don't really want a replacement. From what I've read, the 28rsds is heavier than the 28rss and my 1/2 Av is at it's limit towing the 28rss.

I think I may be stuck having to go for Ghosty's suggestions....

1) Extended warranty.
2) Free stuff (since it's already paid for).
3) Get Keystone involved if they won't get it inspected.

I'm going to call them later today... I'll let you all know.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I will throw in my .02 cents on the inside stuff as you are right on how to handle the outside damage.

1) The vinyl is not glued down on the trailer and curling at the vents is typical. The vents should be screwed down to prevent this from being an issue.

2) I am sure the dealer will take take of this as it is most likely just a minor repair.

3) The latch to keep the pleated door open is just a piece of plastic with 2 snaps. Again the dealer will handle this if you ask.

Let us know if the dealer tries to dodge his responsibility.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, the latest is that I basically get nothing for the damage that's been caused - 10% off in the parts department for a while to basically shut me up. Well, that didn't do it.

I am not a happy camper today.

My sales rep has continued to be stellar and I would buy through him again, but I have serious reservations about Canada One RV as a place to do future business.







I was told that "I got a great price and all we can do for you is fix it right." I told him that I would absolutely expect them to fix it right and that I didn't buy a used or damaged trailer - I bought a brand new one.

I have written a two page letter (small font) outlining my problems with the manager I spoke to today (he was rude to me and the sales rep) and why my sales rep has been *awesome* to deal with. In the letter, I outlined the 5 steps that would have been necessary to satisfy me as problem dealt with quickly and appropriately.

We'll see what happens.... If my trailer isn't spotless next week when I finally pick it up and the damage fixed properly (a new trailer means NO damage), I am going to be one of their worst customers to deal with until the warranty is up. Then I'll go elsewhere...

The good news is that the damage isn't as bad as I thought (no rain today, so I could inspect it more thoroughly) and only a little bit of rain got into the pass-thru storage. The irony is that since the door was slightly ajar, it looks like it ran down the back inside of the flip-up door and then outside. The flip-updoor needs to be replaced, but the main door opens without any problems.

The irony for myself is that I still love that trailer and can't wait to get out in the sunny and enjoy it.


----------

